# Is There A Power Tool



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You can rent an auger with a 12" cutter--Unless your soil is nasty to dig in,I think you could do one hole by hand in less time than it would take to rent one.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

I am curious: why are you waiting until next spring?


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I hope to make settlement on a house on about September 14th and I think I'll have my hands full with purchasing new things for the house and doing some fixing. There will be two dogs who have not met each other and I need to see if both can learn to be friendly with each other. So I am just anticipating the purchase of the doggie waste system. I am 70 years old and won,t even try to dig that kind of hole with a hand tool.

The auger tool seems just what I will need.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

ok, makes sense. but wrestleing with an auger big enough to drill that size hole will be as much work as digging a single hole by hand. 

Why not pay a neighbood kid $40 and save yourself the headache of renting the machine, loading and unloading, pulling the rope 27 times to get it started, etc....


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

I'll check out the rental places when I am ready and see for myself if I think I can handle it and to see how difficult it is to start. If I can find someone to dig the hole; all the more good.


----------



## acerunner (Dec 16, 2009)

a hole that big, you're looking at a 2 man auger.










photo taken from this article
http://www.rd.com/17910/article17910.html


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

no doubt! that's why I suggest find out the minimum charge for a rental, then pay a kid that much to dig by hand. I'm all for DIY, but sometimes it simply isn't practical, especially when you just buy a house and have a million other projects you could be doing.


----------



## cellophane (Sep 29, 2009)

You could probably use a drill mounted auger and dig the hole in smaller increments instead of getting a monster auger. Something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Yard-Butler-RP-3-24-Inch-Planter/dp/B000S61YO2/ref=pd_sbs_ol_1

It wouldn't be as fast as a big one but unless you are digging through really heavy clay it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

So that's what it looks like. I think I'll have to reconsider and try digging the hole with a spade first and then with a post hole tool. I'll see what it feels like after I get down about a foot and then determined if I need a younger man to do the rest.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

A septic system for dogs? This is what I found http://www.amazon.com/Dooley-3000-Septic-Tank-Style-Pet-Waste-Disposal/dp/B0002DI35E . Now I've seen everything.:laughing:


----------



## rjordan392 (Apr 28, 2005)

That's the item I may purchase. 
When I was looking at the exterior of the house I am purchasing, I did not see any outside drains that were hooked up to the sewer system. Years ago, I had a doggie flush toilet hooked up between the soil pipe coming up from the ground and the aluminum drain pipe coming from the roof. It had a water connection. I installed a pvc wye tee and some pvc pipe to connect it all. I was able to use it until freezing weather.
This would be the best solution if only I can access a drain. Once I get settled in my new residence, I'll be looking for ways to install that instead. Failing that; then the next option is the doggie septic system.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

rjordan392 said:


> That's the item I may purchase.
> When I was looking at the exterior of the house I am purchasing, I did not see any outside drains that were hooked up to the sewer system. Years ago, I had a doggie flush toilet hooked up between the soil pipe coming up from the ground and the aluminum drain pipe coming from the roof. It had a water connection. I installed a pvc wye tee and some pvc pipe to connect it all. I was able to use it until freezing weather.
> This would be the best solution if only I can access a drain. Once I get settled in my new residence, I'll be looking for ways to install that instead. Failing that; then the next option is the doggie septic system.


I would dig that hole out by hand. It would be much more trouble to rent and use a post hole digger for one hole. 

The rooftop runoff drains were eliminated from the sewage system in the city I grew up in due to the fact that they overwhelmed the sewage system with water after a good rain.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

this is a very good idea. dog waste is a grossly overlooked problem in the developed world. 

a 4' hole and 14" - that is a jacked-up dimension. a post hole digger will probably not function below 3' in a 14" hole. but who knows. i've usually widened the hole out at the top. they are easy to use. trick a neighborhood kid into showing you how to use one. as he shows you keep asking questions until he gets to 4' deep then job is done. 

yeah, to save money, stick with the post hole digger. even if you borrow one, ask that person to show you how it works. Great luck and fun to you. this is a whacky but very needed system


----------



## the1hangingchad (Aug 14, 2010)

I like the idea - I am going to look into this as well as I have two large dogs.

I recently fenced in my backyard for said dogs and rented an auger. It was a one-man auger and it was a beast! It was $70 for the day, $40 for half day. You could probably get away with a half day since you only need one hole. However, being the frugal person that I am, I would probably just dig it with a manual post hole digger, even if I just did a little bit a day for a week or so.


----------

